# Rate your pain here



## girlbug2 (Oct 16, 2008)

I was amused to discover that one of the nastiest looking injuries common to martial arts, aka the black eye, is a pretty low-pain experience, all things considered. I've had two of them so far. People get all concerned when they see them and express lots of sympathy, but really, it's 90 % ugly and the rest is hardly noticeable. OTOH my arm bruises never even get comments but some of them are much nastier, pain-wise.

So it got me to thinking, all of you experienced MAists out there must have collectively experienced all the known injuries available as a result of practicing your MA. Tell me about them, give them a pain rating, 10 being the high end of pain and 1 being something akin to a shallow bruise.

I'd rate the black eyes about a 1.5.

What kind of injuries have you survived?


----------



## championmarius (Oct 16, 2008)

An even slightly hyper-extended elbow falls into about the 13 or so. I can't even fathom how much it would hurt if done intentionally... I got rolled into a rather solidly locked juji-gatame, click, like that, instant pain, like shooting stars behind the eyes, bolts of lightning into the spine type hurt. Could not tap fast enough, of course I could not straighten my right arm for a week or so either.

I've been choked out in class, dropped, thrown, hit with sticks, cracked with shinai, shot with airsofts, beaten, submitted, used as a dummy more times than I care to remember, but that arm-bar was without a doubt the most painful thing I have ever experienced. Ever. Even broken ribs (which suck on an abyssal level) are less incapacitating than that agony. 

I have had a rather rough training journey, I have the unenviable talent of a high pain threshold, thus I volunteer (or get volunteered) to uke far more often than a sane person should. I've had bruises that don't fade for weeks, concussions, sprains, twists, lacerations....you name it. I still live in fear of arm-bars.


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 16, 2008)

We're always being warned about hyperextending  in practice, I wonder how likely it is to hyperextend one's elbow while air-punching? Something for me to ask tomorrow.


----------



## Steve (Oct 16, 2008)

Seperated something in between two of my ribs once... that really, really sucked.  It was high on the pain meter, but it was also terribly easy to re-injure.  I felt like it would never fully heal.

Honestly, breaking my little toe, which happens with shocking regularity, is one of the most painful things that happens.


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 16, 2008)

During a yellow test when i first started and did a chicken really and it really impressed my shihan but my landing was less then perfect and my ankle landed one way and the rest of my body landed the other way yet it despite this crack i swore i heard i sprained it badly.  Though there was a lot of pain, i'd give it about a 5.  

Gotten black eyes 1, I also stabed my foot with a sai 2, hit my face with my double nunchucks both at the same time 4, hit my arms with my jotos 3, cut my arm with a sword 2, kicked in the shin with somebody elses shin 2, rammed my elbow into a metal pole 3 (hit my funny bone terrible lol), and many other things can't really think of at the moment but nothing serious.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 16, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> Seperated something in between two of my ribs once... that really, really sucked. It was high on the pain meter, but it was also terribly easy to re-injure. I felt like it would never fully heal.
> 
> Honestly, breaking my little toe, which happens with shocking regularity, is one of the most painful things that happens.


 

i've torn the cartiledge between my ribs a couple of times now.  really, really hurts, & takes longer to heal than a fracture.

jf


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 16, 2008)

Your foot being stabbed with a sai is only a 2? LOL you have a high threshold my friend!

Just out of curiosity, when your face was hit with the double nunchucks at the same time, were you a beginner?


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 16, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> Seperated something in between two of my ribs once... that really, really sucked. It was high on the pain meter, but it was also terribly easy to re-injure. I felt like it would never fully heal.
> 
> Honestly, breaking my little toe, which happens with shocking regularity, is one of the most painful things that happens.


 
The scary thing to me is, rib shots are commonly practiced in light sparring at my training center.

When you say you break your little toe regularly, are you kicking wrongly?


----------



## Big Don (Oct 16, 2008)

I took a shot (elbow) to the nose last night that instantly hit about 15. Now, 26 hours later, it is about a two.


----------



## jarrod (Oct 17, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> The scary thing to me is, rib shots are commonly practiced in light sparring at my training center.


 
strikes to the ribs are much more likely to cause a fracture than a tear, so you probably don't have anything to worry about.  tears usually come from compression (being in a really tight pin) or twisting at an odd angle.

jf


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 17, 2008)

I got low heel kicked in the shin once by a young overzealous Si-Je that dropped me to the floor ( think walking into the edge of a coffee table at high speed type of pain ) that was about a nine .

 I also got an elbow strike in the top lip that put a hole through it , surprisingly that didn't hurt much , it was just disturbing to see air whistling through a hole in your lip that shouldn't be there , that was about a four .

Another time i got a very fast but controlled knee strike to the groin that just managed to hit the tip of my ***** and turned it black and blue for a week that was about a seven .


----------



## Cirdan (Oct 17, 2008)

Black eye: 2 Hard enough that I checked to see if my cheek was broken afterwards.
Full force back kick to the stomach: 3
Kicked in the jaw: 4 Still in place but could not chew for the next three days.
Hyperextended elbow: 8.5 Caused by armbar with too much power too fast. Could not straighten it for months.

Some jujutsukas I know are able to give simple pinches that cause extreme pain. I have a fairly high tolerance to pain, but when pinched like that you just _have_ to move away or release your grip. I would rate it at 6


----------



## Big Don (Oct 17, 2008)

I have to ask, who came up with the 1-10 scale of rating pain so many doctors use now? Pain is such a subjective thing. I've cut myself with knives and tools and not noticed right away and seen others (big "tough" guys) wail in pain over a paper cut. My pain hurts me more than your's hurts you, or does it? The elbow that hit me in the nose , last night, really hurt bad, for a minute, but, it was in no way incapacitating. I've run into coffee tables at night and been on the floor for half an hour.


----------



## wrc619 (Oct 17, 2008)

Being relatively new, I got kicked in the gut at half speed, and it was briefly a four, but then subsided.  The other one, was a kick in the head, due to a failed dodge.  It wasn't high speed, but it also rated about a four for a few minutes.


----------



## hpulley (Oct 17, 2008)

Hyperextended my own calf muscles last week just doing hard front kicks into pads.  Didn't actually hurt much but hear the pop and couldn't walk right for a few days.  Still pretty tight right now after sitting at my desk job for a few hours but right after an hour of training its fine, go figure.

Actually one of the most painful was the result of a leg kick that hit some bone on my opponent.  Broke a small bone in the side of my foot and for the next few weeks if I even grazed that bone it hurt really badly.  Didn't affect walking or kicking or anything but if I even touched it lightly it really hurt.

Dislocating a floating rib in newaza was bad but breaking a rib after a hard throw and no break fall was painful and tough to even get out of bed for weeks.  Got countered and while I still thought I was throwing my opponent I got thrown so I was surprised and it happened too fast to put an arm and/or a leg out.


----------



## punisher73 (Oct 17, 2008)

stevebjj said:


> Seperated something in between two of my ribs once... that really, really sucked. It was high on the pain meter, but it was also terribly easy to re-injure. I felt like it would never fully heal.


 
This is what BJ Penn did in the Hughes fight to put it in perspective.  Everyone criticized him for it as an "excuse".  Everyone that has had it happen wonders how he did as well as he did afterwards.


----------



## Josh Oakley (Oct 17, 2008)

Cut my head with a sword: 2 (it was sharp enough I didn't feel at first)
Tore my ACL and irreparable damage to meniscus: 9
Broken pinky: 9.5
Numerous bruises:1
Rug burn on foot from grappling: 2.5


----------



## theletch1 (Oct 17, 2008)

The worst for me was coming back to train too soon after a two story fall completely compressed a vertebrae in my low back.  First thing in the warm up was jumping jacks.  That first one nearly caused me to pass out.  Had to take a couple extra months to heal before I was allowed back in class.

Broken toes and fingers rate about a 5 for me.  Hyperextended elbows are around a 4.  Depending on who does it sankyo combined with ikkyo can run from a 3 up to an 8 or 9.  I have a decent threshold for pain compared to many but not as high as some.  Of course, compare your threshold to folks that don't study martial arts and you may be very surprised at how high (comparatively) yours is.


----------



## clfsean (Oct 17, 2008)

Broken toe(s)... real quick flash of pain that made me wanna wet my pants, then dull throbs... 7 down immediately 3.5

Crushed knuckle... 2 all the way through, minus the inconvenience of not being able to use my right hand for a week

Busted lips, scrapes & various abrasions & strains/sprains... .5 at best

Blown right knee... 8 down to .5 day before surgery (I was playing frisbee the afternoon before surgery)... then back up to about a 6 until after I got used to PT

Being knocked out while sparring... 0 ... then a 1.5 for the headache after I came to


----------



## DavidCC (Oct 17, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> I was amused to discover that one of the nastiest looking injuries common to martial arts, aka the black eye, is a pretty low-pain experience, all things considered.


 
I agree, I've got a pimple just inside the opening of my nostril and that sucker is WAY more painful than a black eye!


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Oct 17, 2008)

Needle stuck thru my urethra-10.0

Having arm dislocation pop back in place-11.0

Tube removed from my neck-6.0

Brick to head-7.5


----------



## Deaf Smith (Oct 17, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> What kind of injuries have you survived?


 
Broke hand. I'd give it a 6.0

Jammed fingers in sparring (many times!!) 3.0

Stretched ligaments from Judo. A 7.0

Torn ligaments from jump kicking. A 8.0 for sure.

Kicked in the groin (twice). 5.0

Front tooth elbowed back. 5.0

Seven sticheds in forhead from a roundhouse kick. 2.0 (didn't even stun me.)

Broke toe in Judo (little toe.) 5.0 (it hurt even more the next day.)

Deaf


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 17, 2008)

Some interesting injuries and responses! :bangahead:

Won't bore you with the multi-page list of my injuries, e.g., Dr. says 21 broken bones over the years. Most of those were maybe a 3. It's the joints that hurt to me--knees, especially, have been a 10+ until I get them popped back into place, then they go to about a 2.

But one weird thing I will share. About 3 1/2 years ago, was training with a partner in San Soo class. The drill was a low roundhouse kick to inside of shin for a take down, and I was the test dummy first. Being a mostly stand up guy, I often avoid going to the ground, stupidly in this case. My partner was cross training in kick boxing and had a pretty strong kick. But being too dumb to cooperate properly, I stood rooted...and let him try a second time. The first time, I knew I was hurt. The second time, knew I was hurt for real.

Developed a swollen lower leg which turned black from bruising. Most of that faded after a couple months, but a small circle is still visible. Anyway, the interesting thing: I was sitting in front of the tube a couple nights ago, it's still over 90 degrees here in sunny SoCal long after sun down so lights are off, and had only the glow from TV for light. 

During a break in the program, I happened to glance down at that leg, which was crossed over the other and so reflecting the ambient light. And saw that there was an indentation. Strange that it took so long for me to notice. Stranger that I have no idea what you'd call this--doesn't seem like it'd be classed as a break... maybe more like a small crush of the outer bone toward the somewhat hollow center???


----------



## Big Don (Oct 17, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Needle stuck thru my urethra-10.0


Reading the above- 8.5 and a big ol cringe


----------



## mook jong man (Oct 17, 2008)

DavidCC said:


> I agree, I've got a pimple just inside the opening of my nostril and that sucker is WAY more painful than a black eye!


Yep they're bad , but what about it's cousin the pimple in the ear hole , makes you wanna rip your ear off just so you can get at it.


----------



## girlbug2 (Oct 18, 2008)

kidswarrior said:


> Some interesting injuries and responses! :bangahead:
> 
> Won't bore you with the multi-page list of my injuries, e.g., Dr. says 21 broken bones over the years. Most of those were maybe a 3. It's the joints that hurt to me--knees, especially, have been a 10+ until I get them popped back into place, then they go to about a 2.
> 
> ...


 
Sheesh, for that takedown were you both wearing shin guards?  (and if so,) Were they the all-foam kind or did they also have a harder core material?


----------



## kidswarrior (Oct 18, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Sheesh, for that takedown were you both wearing shin guards?  (and if so,) Were they the all-foam kind or did they also have a harder core material?


No, San Soo uses no protective gear. But in fairness to the art, practice like that is supposed to be slow.


----------



## Fiendlover (Oct 19, 2008)

girlbug2 said:


> Your foot being stabbed with a sai is only a 2? LOL you have a high threshold my friend!
> 
> Just out of curiosity, when your face was hit with the double nunchucks at the same time, were you a beginner?


 
LOL!  yeah actually i do have high tolerance of pain but it just broke the skin and bounced off it was more of the force that hurt it then the actual breaking of the skin.  it couldve been worse.

lol funny thing about the nunchucks was that i was REALLY, REALLY, not feeling well that day and i was on a lot of meds but the class was the last class of the night and i had slept all day so i decided to just come and my instructor just taught us how to do inverted up and down spins and i was going to do that next after i practiced just up and down but um yeah i blame the meds for that um...incident.  LOL!


----------



## allenjp (Oct 31, 2008)

Have dislocated my right knee twice now in the last month during sparring, and this last time I would rate at about a 14, which is by far the worst pain I have ever felt...EVER. That besides the excruciating sensation of feeling my knee joint shift into a completely unnatural position. Now it looks like a softball. The pop was so loud that my partner said he heard it and felt it. Don't know exactly what's the problem but I never NEVER want to go through that again!


----------



## zeeberex (Oct 31, 2008)

Josh Oakley said:


> Cut my head with a sword: 2 (it was sharp enough I didn't feel at first)
> Tore my ACL and irreparable damage to meniscus: 9
> Broken pinky: 9.5
> Numerous bruises:1
> Rug burn on foot from grappling: 2.5



being stabbed in general, once got accidentally cut by katana and didnt notice how badly until I saw the blood, once in an altercation, neither was particularly painfully.

Chipping my elbow was about a 1, when it got infected, that was a 7.


----------



## teekin (Nov 1, 2008)

JadecloudAlchemist said:


> Needle stuck thru my urethra-10.0
> 
> Having arm dislocation pop back in place-11.0
> 
> ...


 

I want the story on this one! 

Worst pain; muscle convulsions while concious with crushed/broken  hip/pelvis/fermurs/tibia/ fibia/ribs/humerous/clavicle/skull/ jaw/teeth (and the list goes on, think of being dragged under a freight train for a mile) 10+

Simple breaks, bruises, muscle tears don't really hurt now. Of course knowing when to tap before something goes "pop" is allways a worry.

lori


----------



## martialartspeon (Nov 1, 2008)

My worst was a broken floating rib along with a few separated ribs.  Was painful breathing and moving at all.

The worst part though was not being able to train for 3 months.


----------



## JadecloudAlchemist (Nov 1, 2008)

Which one the brick to the head?:rofl:

I was 9 and one of the local kids threw a brick at my head. I did not pass out but my head really hurt lol. I was woozy. 

I am sure there are more "accidents" but you know so many hits to head I forget easy!!:lol:


----------



## Brian S (Nov 3, 2008)

martialartspeon said:


> My worst was a broken floating rib along with a few separated ribs. Was painful breathing and moving at all.
> 
> The worst part though was not being able to train for 3 months.


 
Did the same thingg and it is painful,BUT no where near the pain level of another gem I pulled.
I had a full thickness acl tear which hurt plenty by itself,but it subsided after a while. The real pain came a month later after the surgery when the drugs wore off approximately 12hrs after surgery(acl reconstruction using 30% of the patellar tendon). THAT WAS PAIN my brother!! Don't even think about moving that leg!!

 Mind you, I know what pain is. After being diagnosed with testicular cancer I had a ball surgically removed through my abdomen three years ago. I'd rather do that again than heave knee surgery,lol.


----------



## Zero (Nov 5, 2008)

Hard side kick to ribs = not broken rib but central ligament extended so rib could be seen poking out from chest (healed back into place but agony laughing or breathing hard from running etc for a few months) - 5

Broken jaw - not so much the break but couple months later when healed, having wires (that went through jaw and gums) pulled out with pliers without anaesthetic, a wierd raw/deep kind of pain - 5

Badly strained ligaments along inner elbow/bicep from not being able to get out of arm bar (took 8 months to heal, a real b*tch!! for training) - 6

Jumping off a roof when a kid, getting back of shorts caught in a nail when did so from seated position, instead of landing on feet hitting the pavement face first, busting up teeth - cried at the time - not so much from pain but had just gone through two years of braces and knew I was back in that freakin dentists chair!! (a real b*tch!!!)


----------



## Korppi76 (Nov 5, 2008)

Broken ribs, it didn't hurt much when it happened only later.. maybe 2

Broken fingers maybe 1-3 when it happened and 4 when they swell.

Dislocated elbow with nerve moving and getting pressed... 8 

Getting two times your size person falling on your knee and seeing it moving directions it is not meant ... 9 (knowing it will never be OK again 2, still hurts sometimes even after over 10 years)

Skewer through foot 1 (it was sharp so no much pain)

Broken toes or lacerated toe nails 3 (I always wonder how much blood comes from so small wound)

Sprained ankle, 3-8 depends how bad, last caused 5 months pain and 2 months not training. (except one weeks seminar  right after it when  I had to tie my foot so it did't move  )


----------



## allenjp (Nov 5, 2008)

martialartspeon said:


> My worst was a broken floating rib along with a few separated ribs.  Was painful breathing and moving at all.
> 
> The worst part though was not being able to train for 3 months.



I agree the inability to train is by far the worst part...


----------



## allenjp (Nov 5, 2008)

Brian S said:


> After being diagnosed with testicular cancer I had a ball surgically removed through my abdomen three years ago.



Dude! Every guy on this thread is now in the fetal position. That is rough bro!

BTW it sounds to me like the doctors might need some anatomy classes, I don't think they're supposed to be anywhere near the abdomen...


----------



## SamT (Nov 8, 2008)

Full force roundhouse kick to a bag with too much extension... hit with my toes instead of my instep.

THAT was not fun. Around a 5.


----------

